# Itchy breasts



## CarrieB2 (May 26, 2009)

I'm 27 weeks pregnant and have had itchy boobs for a few weeks now, a bit like prickly heat. The itching is getting worst and it even woke me up in the night yesterday. The itching is spreading now onto torso & a bit on my arms. It seems to flare up more in the evenings...Should I be worried?

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You may need to get some cream or calamine lotion, but it would be worth seeing your gp, just in case when he sees you they want to test your liver function,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## CarrieB2 (May 26, 2009)

I had a blood test on Friday which came back normal yesterday so that put my mind at rest. The Calamine lotion is working wonders too

Thanks Emilycaitlin xxx


----------

